# Why's the Sandpit...



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

... been moved away from the Dubai forum - or did I miss something?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The back room staff at forum HQ have been tidying up the forum to try and make room for new countries to be added and to rationalise the different regions.
It seems they might have moved it (temporarily!!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Wondered if it was something like that - having run a forum myself, I know how easy it is to lose sub-forums  Blasted thing was in the last place I looked


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It is still available - but you need to click on Middle East and North Africa to find it from the list on that page.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Cheers - I had already found it, was just surprised at its move and the sub-title thereon. Looks like it might be permanent!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It is still available - but you need to click on Middle East and North Africa to find it from the list on that page.
> Cheers
> Steve


It doesn't open up from there. I'm getting the below error:

"The page isn't redirecting properly"


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> ... been moved away from the Dubai forum - or did I miss something?


Perhaps it has moved to allow some other countries in the region to have their own "daily rant".

I look forward to seeing some of those...

(And yes... it doesn't re-direct for me either... I could try clearing my cache and internet files out... or just hitting it with a digital hammer of some description... but I didn't break it... you did )


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like they've broken it again ! If it's affecting everyone it's a server configuration error rather than corrupted cookies.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Still not working


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Reported to the back room team!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't like sand, it gets in my feet and just irritates my skin when it dries. It's really annoying when you bring half the beach home.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I really want to rant about this but can't figure out where I should rant! :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> I really want to rant about this but can't figure out where I should rant! :confused2::confused2:


Link now fixed - rant away


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe you guys should form some sort of support group for the hard of learning!! Lol


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I see that moving the Sandpit from its earlier prime Dubai position to one that 'others may be attracted to use' is going very well.

Hasn't been a posting on there for the past three days.

Good job chaps - how to kill off a popular forum section.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> I see that moving the Sandpit from its earlier prime Dubai position to one that 'others may be attracted to use' is going very well.
> 
> Hasn't been a posting on there for the past three days.
> 
> Good job chaps - how to kill off a popular forum section.


I agree. Yes, it's still there but not in a too visible place so most people will forget about it.

Come on, let us rant!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If you think the Sandpit is hidden, try to find The Lounge....


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> If you think the Sandpit is hidden, try to find The Lounge....


Damn - forgotten all about the lounge - see their plan works (not)


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

There seem to be alot of broken links on forum navigation that have been there for weeks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys, if something is broken, can you please report it. Ta muchly!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Guys, if something is broken, can you please report it. Ta muchly!


Someone appears to have installed a new "invisible ink" font onto my browser - just can't see the link to the Sandpit that used to be there before.

Just joking - or am I?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Sandpit has been restored back to top of the Dubai page - by popular demand!
Please now "Dubai Daily Rant" to your hearts content!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Sandpit has been restored back to top of the Dubai page - by popular demand!
> Please now "Dubai Daily Rant" to your hearts content!
> Cheers
> Steve


Yay - people power.

Cheers Steve


----------

